# After-birth abortion: why should the baby live?



## Lemmingwise (Mar 4, 2019)

Vox described the bill as such:






Vox goes on to claim that it is part of a larger strategy and that parts of the bill were intentionally worded badly so it wouldn't pass so that it could be used to villify democrats.

Now, that I have thoroughly poisoned the well with partisan politicization, should post-birth abortions be made illegal?

I must admit there are two reasons why I'm curious to hear other people's opinion. One is the article below, a scholarly ethical examination of post-birth abortion. And the other is having been in a US hospital two years ago and overhearing a doctor re-assure a woman with words that are etched into my soul: _"Don't worry, if it comes out alive, we'll be sure to rectify the situation."_

I'm sure people are well aware of the freakonomics arguments for abortion and the resultant reduction in crime. Curious to hear your thoughts on the matter.



*After-birth abortion: why should the baby live?*



			After-birth abortion: why should the baby live? | Journal of Medical Ethics
		


Edit: By request, let's end with an inspirational quote.

_*The life of a newborn is of less value than the life of a pig, a dog, or a chimpanzee.*  ~Peter Singer_


----------



## CatParty (Mar 4, 2019)

this is the best bait i've seen


----------



## metroid_fetish (Mar 4, 2019)

Cancel all babies.


----------



## Krokodil Overdose (Mar 4, 2019)

CatParty said:


> this is the best bait i've seen


I'd give it a 9/10. It loses the point for a lack a Pete Singer citation.


----------



## Dread First (Mar 4, 2019)

Spoiler: old shame pseudo shitpost that backfired horribly



Everyone (presumably): post-natal abortion is infanticide! Kids are our future! Every life is one worth saving!

Me:






No but seriously, I fucking hate children. I mean, I'll gladly babysit my cousins, nieces, nephews, or whatever but if they start crying or giving me shit for not buying whatever bullshit they want, I'm giving them back to their parents. Do we REALLY want more smelly, drippy, crying things that'll inevitably put more adults on welfare specifically to support kids that they never wanted or needed in the first place? Do we REALLY need more shitstain kids crying their heads off when their parents don't buy them a stupid toy they'll forget about 6 months from now?

I usually hate the dems but if they're in favour of literal infanticide, count me in.


----------



## IV 445 (Mar 4, 2019)

Look at those 3 cowards who didn’t vote


----------



## eldri (Mar 4, 2019)

If only Crowley was still alive today.
The occult business will be booming with easy to-go sacrificial babies.


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Mar 4, 2019)

As long as their eating the post-birth aborted babies, I'm all in.

Can't let good meat go to waste.


----------



## IV 445 (Mar 4, 2019)

Sword Fighter Super said:


> As long as their eating the post-birth aborted babies, I'm all in.
> 
> Can't let good meat go to waste.


----------



## Clop (Mar 4, 2019)




----------



## Lemmingwise (Mar 4, 2019)

welcometotherock said:


> No but seriously, I fucking hate children. I mean, I'll gladly babysit my cousins, nieces, nephews, or whatever



I would actually like you more if you refused to babysit children.


----------



## RG 448 (Mar 4, 2019)

This isn’t new.  Texas just aborted a 70 year old man last Thursday.


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Mar 4, 2019)

Like veal, only babies.


----------



## Some Manajerk (Mar 4, 2019)

Uncanny Valley said:


> Like veal, only babies.


I mean, it would have worked for the Irish if the Brits hadn't been such soft cucks back then.


----------



## Beautiful Border (Mar 4, 2019)

welcometotherock said:


> Everyone (presumably): post-natal abortion is infanticide! Kids are our future! Every life is one worth saving!
> 
> Me:
> 
> ...


This sounds like something one of the lolcows at /r/childfree would say unironically


----------



## Coolio55 (Mar 4, 2019)

Lemmingwise said:


> words that are etched into my soul: _"*Don't worry, if it comes out alive, we'll be sure to rectify the situation."*_



Alright. You can't just throw that in there without more context.

We *NEED* a full rundown


----------



## La Luz Extinguido (Mar 4, 2019)

Abortions pre and post birth should be legal, and then aborting those parents should be extra legal.


----------



## Xarpho (Mar 4, 2019)

I read the headline, "after-birth abortion", and this is the first thing that comes to mind.


----------



## RG 448 (Mar 4, 2019)

Xarpho said:


> I read the headline, "after-birth abortion", and this is the first thing that comes to mind.View attachment 684025


What the fuck


----------



## Lemmingwise (Mar 4, 2019)

Coolio55 said:


> Alright. You can't just throw that in there without more context.
> 
> We *NEED* a full rundown



I didn't overhear the full conversation, but it was clearly a doctor  (or nurse? I couldn't see him) who was reassuring a woman and answering her questions in regards to how the abortion would go. I'm pretty sure that I wasn't supposed to be able to hear the conversation, but I have pretty good hearing, I could always hear what children in the back of the class were whispering too, back when I was a teacher. There wasn't much more context. Do you care what the woman looked like? The doctor (or nurse?) was clearly implying he'd kill the kid if it came out alive. I did see the woman leave and she wasn't 1 or 2 months pregnant, but somewhere between 4 and 6 months if I had to guess. Don't know what other context you want.

It's one of the two things I've overheard in my life that really changed my views politically.


----------



## Coolio55 (Mar 4, 2019)

Lemmingwise said:


> I didn't overhear the full conversation, but it was clearly a doctor  (or nurse? I couldn't see him) who was reassuring a woman and answering her questions in regards to how the abortion would go. I'm pretty sure that I wasn't supposed to be able to hear the conversation, but I have pretty good hearing, I could always hear what children in the back of the class were whispering too, back when I was a teacher. There wasn't much more context. Do you care what the woman looked like? The doctor (or nurse?) was clearly implying he'd kill the kid if it came out alive. I did see the woman leave and she wasn't 1 or 2 months pregnant, but somewhere between 4 and 6 months if I had to guess. Don't know what other context you want.
> 
> It's one of the two things I've overheard in my life that really changed my views politically.



I dunno. I guess I just assumed there was more to it than there actually was. 
Horrible.


----------



## Fatrick Hamlinson (Mar 4, 2019)

Because the little bugger survived the first time, and he/she clearly has the will to live.

I'd like to see more people with that level of determination.

"Oh, you want me dead?  Fuck you, I live."


----------



## Done (Mar 4, 2019)

welcometotherock said:


> Everyone (presumably): post-natal abortion is infanticide! Kids are our future! Every life is one worth saving!
> 
> Me:
> 
> ...


If only your parents had your mindset..


----------



## Lemmingwise (Mar 4, 2019)

neural said:


> If only your parents had your mindset.


Probability says that they had. And this is the result.


----------



## Humba Wumba (Mar 4, 2019)

I mean it's kinda nonsense, if you can murder a human baby while it is inside the womb, how come the same exact fucking thing 2 miliseconds later is suddenly off limits because it moved 6"???

I can't see any difference


----------



## Fareal (Mar 4, 2019)

Lemmingwise said:


> I didn't overhear the full conversation, but it was clearly a doctor  (or nurse? I couldn't see him) who was reassuring a woman and answering her questions in regards to how the abortion would go. I'm pretty sure that I wasn't supposed to be able to hear the conversation, but I have pretty good hearing, I could always hear what children in the back of the class were whispering too, back when I was a teacher. There wasn't much more context. Do you care what the woman looked like? The doctor (or nurse?) was clearly implying he'd kill the kid if it came out alive. I did see the woman leave and she wasn't 1 or 2 months pregnant, but somewhere between 4 and 6 months if I had to guess. Don't know what other context you want.
> 
> It's one of the two things I've overheard in my life that really changed my views politically.



Did you hear anything to indicate whether this possible 16 to 24 week termination was taking place due to fatal foetal abnormality?

Because a termination on medical grounds of fatal foetal abnormality would not logically sit well with desperate measures being taken to revive the baby once delivered. Supportive care only is offered at that point. The parents then spend as much time as they can with the baby before and after they pass. 

Also, what's your thinking on miscarriage/stillbirth before the age of viability (24 weeks plus) if the parents only want supportive care? Should the baby be artificially respirated etc as if they were say, 28 weeks plus? (It doesn't medically work, in fact it blows out their lungs at that stage, but I am interested in your opinion on supportive care only)


----------



## DisapprovingCorgi (Mar 4, 2019)

Well gosh, if they start aborting babies who've been born, who will Hillary and her ilk sacrifice to Moloch?!?  Moreover, who will Joe Biden and all the other elitist pedophiles fuck? These bastards that voted really need to think about the needs of the Elites, rather than their own little WITCHHUNT, the selfish motherfuckers!


----------



## ProgKing of the North (Mar 4, 2019)

I think it depends on the situation. If you've fucked up the abortion and the kid comes out alive but fucked up it might be better to do a mercy kill, if they come out fine just put 'em up for adoption but don't tell anybody. Don't even keep a record of who the mother was, say it was a dumpster baby.



Lemmingwise said:


> It's one of the two things I've overheard in my life that really changed my views politically.


What was the other?


----------



## Lemmingwise (Mar 4, 2019)

Fareal said:


> Did you hear anything to indicate whether this possible 16 to 24 week termination was taking place due to fatal foetal abnormality?


I did not hear that, but it's possible that this was the case. There was no indication for it, but then I'm not sure there would have been one if it were the case.



> Also, what's your thinking on miscarriage/stillbirth before the age of viability (24 weeks plus) if the parents only want supportive care? Should the baby be artificially respirated etc as if they were say, 28 weeks plus? (It doesn't medically work, in fact it blows out their lungs at that stage, but I am interested in your opinion on supportive care only)



Typically I prefer not to discuss edge cases of both rape and complications, because (without attributing this to you) I think they're often used as diversion tactics from a mass baby murder cult.

I have less issue with such murder if there is a very strong indication that the baby will have some form of disability that would prevent him or her from ever achieving independance (such as retardation), but this may be a vestige of pro-abortion history and upbringing that I will leave behind if I've thought about it more, but so far I haven't.

I don't know enough about the precise situation you're describing. I'm not in favor of blowing out baby's lungs or doing things that don't work. It seems contraproductive.

How about you? What are your thoughts on this?


----------



## Lemmingwise (Mar 4, 2019)

ProgKing of the North said:


> What was the other?



Overhearing the police muslim anti-radicalization expert tell the muslim teen (who was having serious thoughts about joining ISIS) that _"it isn't time for jihad until all muslims in europe are united"._ 

The teen was there because he had trusted me in sharing his doubts. He was torn between his local european (football) and local muslim (school/mosque) friends. Three of his muslim friends had already gone to ISIS. Two had already died. Together with a female friend he confided in me and shared his misgivings and turmoil. I told him I was legally required to report it. I discussed it with my superiors. I discussed it with police. The next step in protocol would be for police to visit him at home and talk with his parents. I didn't know that full order of events yet, just the reporting. But he told me that that is what happened to each of his three friends and that it had made their home situation hell and that it played part in their final decision to leave europe to fight for ISIS.

I ended up convincing the police and my superior that he could visit them instead. After all, I hadn't overheard or discovered it, he had freely volunteered the information. I went with the student to the police. The anti-radicalization expert was a muslim. They talked for quite a while. The boy had already had talks in his mosque about how to travel and they helped to arrange things. He was unwilling to name any of the men involved. He was not grilled on this. In fact, the question was asked as following: "I'm sure you won't tell me, but can you identify any of the men...." and that was that.

The principle motivation of the teen to want to fight for ISIS was feelings of guilt over not fulfilling the 5x per day prayer, because he had to adhere to european school times. The anti-radicalization police told him that not all requirements had to be fulfilled when circumstances didn't allow it and he pointed him to some more moderate imams on youtube. It all was going very well. I think we were there for about 3 hours total. Near the end I excused myself and went to the loo. When I came back I overheard the quote I write above. It looked like the police guy was wondering if I had heard it when I came back but I might be imagining that. It seemed like an overcompensating smile that he gave me.

I had always thought of muslims to be misunderstood maligned people in europe. It caused me to study a lot more. But in particular seeing muslim discussions online forums really changed my mind. The more I learned, the better I started also to understand certain difficulties in teaching classes with more muslims (like the frequent lying, even when I had just witnessed one of them doing something and was simply saying what they had done). Strangely muslim kids didn't do this when they were in a class with one or two muslims, but they did do this in classes that were 50% + muslims, almost without fail (there were always one or two honest ones).

Not to go too deeply into it, but where western/christian morality is universal (don't lie, don't steal), muslim (and jewish) philosophy is sectarian (don't lie to a muslim, don't steal from a muslim) and also with a stronger the ends justify the means component.

The fact that it was unable to incooperate the parents in a productive way and that school and police had to pick up the slack, and that the fucking anti-radicalization guy was only telling him to jihad later..... it really changed my mind about islam. And then the prejudice I received for criticizing islam further changed me.


----------



## Healthyboy /s (Mar 4, 2019)

Xarpho said:


> I read the headline, "after-birth abortion", and this is the first thing that comes to mind.View attachment 684025



This but unironically


----------



## Healthyboy /s (Mar 4, 2019)

There shouldn't be a reason why you can't euthanize a baby up to 6 months old. You don't even a call baby he/she because its a stupid baby that doesn't have a sense of being. So yeah, abortions up to 15 months since conception.


----------



## GarthMarenghisDankplace (Mar 4, 2019)

I think for me it comes down to the rights of the mother and the rights of the infant being seperate. A woman should have complete control to choose whether or not she is pregnant. Even in the first world pregnancy and birth are a  dangerous thing and a significant percent of mothers experience long term injury and disfigurement. I don't think we can fairly demand a person put their body through things they don't consent to to keep another person alive. To me that is equivalent of being able to demand organs from people who match if it is the only way they can stay alive. If you wouldn't think it was okay for the state to demand a kidney to save anothers life then I think it's hypocritical to demand women give up their reproductive organs (and possibly careers, sex life, ability to not shit themselves) for the same. 

So to me post birth abortion would be murder because the infant could survive without  the mother, but before that it's just like when no one will donate a kidney an unfortunate side effect of other people having freedom. It does mean that once you get to post about  24 weeks there is a question of choosing to end being pregant whilst keeping the fetus alive.  I think if people are genuinely 'pro-life/every life is sacred' then thats what they should advocate for but personally I think its a bad idea cause super premie babies tend to have a lot of medical and developmental problems and I don't always think kerping people alive at any cost is kindest. 

Plus I can't  really feel bad for something which is not what I would recognise as a person. No memories, no self awareness no sense of self, at 25 weeks their just bundles of sensory neurons. To me people come from the development of fetuses, a foetus itself isn't a full person it's just slightly further along the ejactualte/period to person spectrum.


----------



## Poiseon (Mar 4, 2019)

Well, this is fucking horrific. Reminds me of Brave New World. Nothing is sacred, children don't matter, pedophiles aren't punished, people act retarded all the fucking time. I don't want children if this is how the world is going.

Obviously, to anyone with even a single functioning brain cell, this is horrific. Abortion itself is horrid to me, but this is a whole new level of evil. Maybe Alex Jones was right about chem trails and shit, because we are going bonkers. I don't believe in any religions, not God or Satan, and I stand with that. Humanity doesn't need God or Satan or Allah or whatever the fuck to do horrible shit. 

And this shit here _"Don't worry, if it comes out alive, we'll be sure to rectify the situation."_ 
It really does prove it.


----------



## Alberto Balsalm (Mar 4, 2019)

I don't have any reason to believe that this isn't an attempt at instigating mass hysteria.


----------



## Bob's Vagene (Mar 5, 2019)

I approve of abortion up until around the 10 year mark.  As long as they're eaten of course.


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Mar 5, 2019)

Uncanny Valley said:


> Like veal, only babies.


Excellent Sealab 2021 reference!


----------



## Lemmingwise (Mar 5, 2019)

GarthMarenghisDankplace said:


> I don't think we can fairly demand a person put their body through things they don't consent to to keep another person alive.



Right, but when we exclude rape, she is pregnant because she has chosen to be pregnant.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Mar 5, 2019)

pretty much every child killed reduces my offsprings competition for increasingly limitied resources, I'm all for it.


----------



## Corbin Dallas Multipass (Mar 5, 2019)

Alberto Balsalm said:


> I don't have any reason to believe that this isn't an attempt at instigating mass hysteria.


It's a real law that really passed.  An attempt by who, upon who, and how is it not what it appears?


----------



## Slap47 (Mar 5, 2019)

Alberto Balsalm said:


> I don't have any reason to believe that this isn't an attempt at instigating mass hysteria.



The Virginia governor was pretty clear with his words. After-birth abortions is a discussion now.

I think that makes sense, it is the logical conclusion of "it is dependent on the mother" due to the nature of parenthood and the umbilical cord.

Its absolutely fascinating that we've literally went in the direction of eugenics...






and treating women as literal cattle for fetuses to make medicine.


----------



## Alberto Balsalm (Mar 5, 2019)

Corbin Dallas Multipass said:


> It's a real law that really passed.  An attempt by who, upon who, and how is it not what it appears?


Let's put it this way: It would save pro-life advocates a lot of campaign money if legalizing post-birth abortion (i.e. infanticide) was a mainstream pro-choice position. That's not what I'm seeing with this ruling. The portions about infanticide were essentially redundant - I mean, what were they going to do, make it double-illegal? The only material issue was whether it should be permissible to deny life support to a nonviable infant on the grounds of futility, and that debate's been on for a while.


Apoth42 said:


> The Virginia governor was pretty clear with his words. After-birth abortions is a discussion now.





> “There are, you know, when we talk about third trimester abortions, these are done with the consent of, obviously, the mother, with the consent of the physicians – more than one physician, by the way – and it’s done in cases where there may be severe deformities, there may be a fetus that’s non-viable.
> 
> “So, in this particular example, if a mother is in labor, I can tell you exactly what would happen. The infant would be delivered. The infant would be kept comfortable. The infant would be resuscitated if that’s what the mother and the family desired, and then a discussion would ensue between the physicians and the mother.


I wouldn't define this scenario as an "after-birth abortion". Definitely not "executing", as it's been put.


----------



## Healthyboy /s (Mar 5, 2019)

Without any sarcasm why are babies lives so special? And how can they be any more special than the woman's life they are bound to ruin? And I don't want to hear "oh shouldn't of gotten pregnant" because sometime you're not fucking enough to be taking birth control or that fucks with their bodies and condoms are like taking a shower with a raincoat... Pointless


----------



## Lemmingwise (Mar 5, 2019)

Healthyboy /sneed said:


> And I don't want to hear "oh shouldn't of gotten pregnant" because sometime you're not fucking enough to be taking birth control


Sexual gratification is not an acceptable excuse for murdering innocents in any other situation. Well I suppose it is if you want to rape a german boy and you're a migrant and you have a sexual emergency, but besides that very reasonable situation of course, it's not an acceptable excuse. It's also not that the baby is more special than the woman's life, but it's also not true that a baby by definition ruins a life. And there's still adoption.

I won't say she shouldn't of gotten pregnant, so I'll say she shouldn't have gotten pregnant.

If you're not using birth control and you don't want a kid, try to go one night without fucking. You can still have sex, just not intercourse.


----------



## Healthyboy /s (Mar 5, 2019)

Lemmingwise said:


> If you're not using birth control and you don't want a kid, try to go one night without fucking. You can still have sex, just not intercourse.



Clearly someone whose never lied about putting on the condom and creampied her anyways. 

Either way the people (3/4) I have met that went through adoption have tried to kill themselves, one was successful. So no adoption is not some mystical "we dodged that bullet" scenario.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Mar 5, 2019)

Healthyboy /sneed said:


> Either way the people (3/4) I have met that went through adoption have tried to kill themselves, one was successful. So no adoption is not some mystical "we dodged that bullet" scenario.


Yes and somewhere between 25 and 50% of trans people end up killing themselves. Does this mean you support, let's give it a nice name, "empathic pre-emptive gender depression prevention"?

Or in other words, legally executing transgenders so that they won't end up killing themselves?

I should probably start writing that academic paper before someone else does. "Post-teen transgender abortion: Why should the tranny live?"


----------



## Healthyboy /s (Mar 5, 2019)

Lemmingwise said:


> Yes and somewhere between 25 and 50% of trans people end up killing themselves. Does this mean you support, let's give it a nice name, "empathic pre-emptive gender depression prevention"?
> 
> Or in other words, legally executing transgenders so that they won't end up killing themselves?
> 
> I should probably start writing that academic paper before someone else does. "Post-teen transgender abortion: Why should the tranny live?"



Oh boy Lemmingwise, I can see you're all heated up but do we know the phrase red-herring? Because you still didn't answer why babies lives are so special.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Mar 5, 2019)

Healthyboy /sneed said:


> Because you still didn't answer why babies lives are so special.


I was half writing that comment for a laugh at the dark future that I find myself in and half seriously to make a point, but I must admit I wasn't ready for someone asking:

_Why are babies lives so special?_

Why indeed. Why can't we just kill em? Eat them? Good source of protein I'm sure. If you ever have a baby and I accidently kill it, it's no harm done right? You wouldn't want me punished for it, would you? How is that baby's life more special than mine? Why should it ruin my life because I killed your non-person baby?

Maybe you are right that I'm getting heated up a little bit, because my desire to perform a specific after-birth abortion is growing just a little tiny bit.


----------



## Healthyboy /s (Mar 5, 2019)

Lemmingwise said:


> I was half writing that comment for a laugh at the dark future that I find myself in and half seriously to make a point, but I must admit I wasn't ready for someone asking:
> 
> _Why are babies live so special?_
> 
> Why indeed. Why can't we just kill em? Eat them? Good source of protein I'm sure. If you ever have a baby and I accidently kill it, it's no harm done right? You wouldn't want me punished for it, would you? How is that baby's life more special than mine? Why should it ruin my life because I killed your non-person baby?



Cannibalism leads to that one parasite that makes you crazy. And an accident is an accident, won't bring the baby back.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Mar 5, 2019)

Healthyboy /sneed said:


> Cannibalism leads to that one parasite that makes you crazy. And an accident is an accident, won't bring the baby back.


I meant an avoidable accident. What about that? An avoidable accident like your baby not surviving the game of kick the baby that I play with it?


----------



## Professional iPad Hoarder (Mar 6, 2019)

La Luz Extinguido said:


> Abortions pre and post birth should be legal, and then aborting those parents should be extra legal.


Abortion is only successful when the mother dies in the process


----------



## Corbin Dallas Multipass (Mar 6, 2019)

Healthyboy /sneed said:


> Without any sarcasm why are babies lives so special? And how can they be any more special than the woman's life they are bound to ruin? And I don't want to hear "oh shouldn't of gotten pregnant" because sometime you're not fucking enough to be taking birth control or that fucks with their bodies and condoms are like taking a shower with a raincoat... Pointless


Without any sarcasm why are 2 year old's lives so special? How can they be any more special than the parent's lives they are bound to ruin?

When a mother gets post partem psychosis, and decides to drive her entire family off a bridge, why do we act like that's a bad thing? Why do we try to stop this kind of thing?

Why is healthyboy's life so special? How can he be more special than all the internet denizens whose life he is bound to ruin?


----------



## Dante Alighieri (Mar 6, 2019)

Why is any life special? I should be able to kill anybody that inconveniences me, like the Jews, or politicians, or the people in my way.


----------



## QWXXP Surprise! (Mar 6, 2019)

Healthyboy /sneed said:


> Clearly someone whose never lied about putting on the condom and creampied her anyways.



Dude I don't even know where to begin with this, because from any perspective this is just so many levels of fucked up. 

If you're a woman and in that situation- why the fuck are you with sexual partners who would lie to you about something as fundamentally important as this? Like, are you doing hogtied, blindfolded, gagged extreme BDSM sex with someone you barely know? Because imo that's a special kind of illness. Sex isn't a fucking handshake, no matter how 'woke' 'sex-positive' people try to frame it as something that everyone can and should do with everybody. It carries real risks and dangers and that's why there are segments of the population who really earnestly feel like it should be something only people in committed relationships do- *because of this kind of shit.  *If you're talking about rape, look, that's a different story. But being female and being able to get knocked up doesn't absolve you from responsibility when it comes to (consensual) sexual encounters. _Part _of this is on you to make sure you don't get knocked up or catch an STD- and part of that means weeding out shitty guys who would lie about something as crucial as keeping both of you safe during sex before you engage in risky behavior like that.

If you're a man and you're saying something like that. No, no, no. That is so tremendously fucked. The fact that you make an assumption that OP of the quote would actually do something so sociopathic, so fucking twisted is depressing. Normal men don't do that kind of thing because nine times out of ten, people are good. I know the internet, porn, Kiwifarms and the literal psychos that get dunked on this site can skew the perceptions of what is normal, but fucking someone under false pretenses for one's own sexual gratification isn't something that your run-of-the-mill ordinary guy does- that is pure narcissism-fueled sexual predation.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Mar 6, 2019)

QWXXP Surprise! said:


> Dude I don't even know where to begin with this, because from any perspective this is just so many levels of fucked up.
> 
> 
> If you're a man and you're saying something like that. No, no, no. That is so tremendously fucked. The fact that you make an assumption that OP of the quote would actually do something so sociopathic, so fucking twisted is depressing.


I know, but I don't even think he meant it in an accusing way, but rather in a nudge nudge wink wink, we all lie to women and secretly pull off the condom don't we?

Like wtf, lol.


----------



## Corbin Dallas Multipass (Mar 6, 2019)

Lemmingwise said:


> I know, but I don't even think he meant it in an accusing way, but rather in a nudge nudge wink wink, we all lie to women and secretly pull off the condom don't we?
> 
> Like wtf, lol.


Wait, are you saying you also don't sociopathically swap out women's birth control for placebos, poke holes in condoms, hide people's athsma drugs from them, or anything like that?  But... you do tie razor wire between trees at neck level where kids ride dirtbikes, right?

No? We're not all serial killer level deranged fuckheads here? Oh good.


----------



## AF 802 (Mar 7, 2019)

Legalize murder of the majority party's enemies. If we can kill the baby, then we can kill the people who support killing the already born baby.


----------



## Sweetpeaa (Jul 22, 2020)

Getting an abortion past 12 weeks in the USA for selective reasons is almost impossible. Unless it's a back alley type thing. Be very suspicious of the ''born alive'' trope. Most born alive ''survivors'' Mother's definitely went the illegal route and this was likely many years ago.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jul 23, 2020)

Something something degeneracy, something something mexicans/white people dying out, something something were I don't admit  I'm not married and don't have any kids.


----------



## Jolyne THICCujoh (Aug 5, 2020)

I was really confused reading this thread cause I read the title as the rights for placentas.


----------



## Johan Schmidt (Aug 5, 2020)

People who have to ask 'why shouldn't babies be killed' deserve to become lampost maintenance specialists.


----------



## Dude Christmas (Aug 5, 2020)

welcometotherock said:


> Everyone (presumably): post-natal abortion is infanticide! Kids are our future! Every life is one worth saving!
> 
> Me:
> 
> ...


Babies are the most innocent people of all and you want to kill them?  So what if they cry/make a mess its normal for their age!  You disgust me.


----------



## White bubblegum (Aug 6, 2020)

Its a fetus, that only exists inside the woman, that has zero impact on society and is easily replaceable. Why is this any of the governments business in the first place?


----------



## Fanatical Pragmatist (Aug 6, 2020)

Kill boomers, not babies


----------



## ʕノ•ᴥ•ʔノ Pander (Aug 6, 2020)

I mean, if your idea of a good time is grabbing a baby by it's head and using it as a Bola well... I'd call you fucked up.


----------



## TFT-A9 (Aug 6, 2020)

I am ok with unlimited abortion rights for women, on one condition.

You kill it, you eat it.


----------



## Dude Christmas (Aug 6, 2020)

White bubblegum said:


> Its a fetus, that only exists inside the woman, that has zero impact on society and is easily replaceable. Why is this any of the governments business in the first place?


Read the article again, these people want to allow infanticide to be legal.  They are talking about killing the baby after it has been born!  The child is no longer part of mother at this point.  This murder plain and simple.


----------



## Tovarisz (Aug 6, 2020)

People should need a license to be off of birth control which should be enforced at this point.

I'm fine with abortions for no stated reason so long as the follow up procedure is removing the ovaries.

This is just fucked right up and I can't help but wonder if the business of selling fetus parts is really so good they feel the need to expand into actual infanticide.

Ground down fetus pills are big in parts of china i hear.


----------



## Niggaplease (Aug 6, 2020)

I'm pro abortion but if you carry a fetus to the point where it's viable outside of the womb too late see the pregnancy through. I mean abortion is okay with in reason but commiting infanticide is bad.


----------



## cuddle striker (Aug 6, 2020)

Up until 18 years old then they can decide to live or die for themselves.



> fine with abortions for no stated reason so long as the follow up procedure is removing the ovaries



No, those are necessary for other reasons. You mean tying the tubes. I think that's actually reasonable the second time someone needs an abortion; a lot of young women get denied sterilization and would jump on that.

Also no, they do not come out alive. They come out in pieces.



OriginalUsernameHere said:


> Read the article again, these people want to allow infanticide to be legal.  They are talking about killing the baby after it has been born!  The child is no longer part of mother at this point.  This murder plain and simple.



The Tard baby thread is that-a-way.


----------



## White bubblegum (Aug 6, 2020)

OriginalUsernameHere said:


> Read the article again, these people want to allow infanticide to be legal.  They are talking about killing the baby after it has been born!  The child is no longer part of mother at this point.  This murder plain and simple.


Im talking about abortion in general since the thread seemed to derail to that anyways. But these bills are political bullshit anyways because they're all about demonizing any kind of abortion, post-birth from failed abortion or not. Tell me, why do late term abortions suddenly become not okay once its outside the mothers body? The baby is the same whether its inside the womb or not.


----------



## Johan Schmidt (Aug 6, 2020)

Adopt the Greek method where they're not human until they're at least 12.


----------



## Dude Christmas (Aug 6, 2020)

White bubblegum said:


> Im talking about abortion in general since the thread seemed to derail to that anyways. But these bills are political bullshit anyways because they're all about demonizing any kind of abortion, post-birth from failed abortion or not. Tell me, why do late term abortions suddenly become not okay once its outside the mothers body? The baby is the same whether its inside the womb or not.


Because the next step is killing children the parents don't like.  It's a slippery slope.


----------



## White bubblegum (Aug 8, 2020)

OriginalUsernameHere said:


> Because the next step is killing children the parents don't like.  It's a slippery slope.


That's a dry slip n slide. Most people already don't like the abortion of 8 week old fetuses.


----------



## Ningen (Aug 8, 2020)

We should legalize post-natal abortions up to 100 years old, as a matter of fact, people shouldn't limit themselves to abort their spawn, they should be able to abort everyone and anyone they may desire, let's legalize manslaughter and private nuclear proliferation.
My weaponry my choice retards.


----------



## Johan Schmidt (Aug 8, 2020)

White bubblegum said:


> That's a dry slip n slide. Most people already don't like the abortion of 8 week old fetuses.


And yet the fact that abortion is legal demonstrates that it doesn't matter if 'people don't like it'. People in the UK overwhelmingly want the death penalty brought back and have done since it was abolished (with 70-80% polled agreeing with it) but it's never once even been considered. Just because people don't like it doesn't mean it won't happen in a democracy; people don't need to like it, politicians need to.


----------

